# Boat recommendations request



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys. I'm looking to purchase a boat. I know nothing about them.  I'll try to list all essential information to help you help me.


Price range: 8-10K max

fishing desired: I want to catch cobia, kings and spanish. Same stuff I catch at the pier, minus the human interaction . I want to fish water similar to that of the piers. I don't want to go out far, I get seasick anyway. I think that's called an "inshore" boat?


If you can point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it a lot.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

check out carolina skiffs or maycraft boats good prices,17 ft maycraft under 10,000 at ed's marine.com in ashland va


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

go used.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Check out www.thehulltruth.com. Search the forums, ask questions, there's a ton of info about boats on there. Good luck! 

Skunk


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

Take a boating class before you purchase.


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you very much gentlemen. 


I've got some reading to do.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Parker 18 ft. CC


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

the thing ABOUT A CAROLINA SKIFF IS THE RIDE..there are many different types of boats out there that will give a great ride for shallow waters and give you security for weather..ive seen key west boats that are durable, shallow and give a DRY ride....carolina skiff type of boat is no more than a big john boat. I dont like that kinda ride, its a wet ride and a rough ride in anything but glass top water...thats a biggie to me. just because it has a v-bottom doesnt mean it cant be shallow...
if your going to invest 8 to 10k in a first boat I think you need to ride in the many different makers. I have an older Ranger that is a dry, safe and shallow ride for a 17ft'er
My first boat I knew that i would damage and wanted to get aquainted with the waters without having to pay a bunch of money without knowing what was out there...

I get a lot of info. from iboats.com for info on repairs and parts...thay have a board on boat purchases..

ive owned 4 boats this past 5yrs and they were all used and there are things that can cost a bundle if you dont know what to look for...ive also done repairs on a bunch of boats for people as a hobby and to make some change.

i'd suggest to buy yourself a freindly mechanic and have them give you some advice and help...
like i said there are many different makers of boats and each one will have pro's and con's...some problems may be consistent with one model and different with another...look for a solid transom, not wood...

i like hydrosport, keywest, proline, scout, kenyer..but there are so many in that price range.


----------

